# What's your favourite coffee.



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

Let me know your single favourite coffee and the roaster


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Brighton Lanes by Coffee Compass. It has that authentic Italian flavour. Love it.......


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I'm a Coffee Compass man too







My favourite is the Mahogany Roast Caravanserai. Or maybe it's the Extra Dark Mocha Italia. No, definitely the Caravanserai (I think). Probably.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

So far I've yet to find anything I like more than Monsoon Malabar AA from Mancoco in Manchester. Very rich, dark, big mouthfeel, chocolatey and almondy and too much crema to handle.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Revels


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Christ


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The coffee I have in front of me. Save for any significant defects, most reasonable quality coffee can be made into a ball-park, enjoyable brew. Everyone has their preferences, but spending a little time learning how to manipulate the result means you'll be less reliant on certain beans.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I drink at least one different coffee every week , i prefer the variety. . As Mark said , within my personal preferences , i enjoy 99% of what i drink...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

This week, I have been mostly enjoying...variety


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> This week, I have been mostly enjoying...variety


What does it taste like though?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sweet with a hint of liquorice in a flat white.


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

I try a number of different coffees too. If I have a preference at the moment, it would be a Java (Sumatra) Lingtong. I buy green beans (Coffee Compass too) and roast myself. This bean has been a very nice surprise, considering it is one of the most irregular looking beans I have ever bought.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> What does it taste like though?


Spice.... of life? right?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> What does it taste like though?


This mornings was sweet citrus orange , hint of dark chocolate and grapefruit zing....really creamy silk smooth mouthfeel......


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

My favourite bean is Rave - Italian Job

(as it's my first proper bean)


----------



## hamid22 (Apr 28, 2013)

my favorite coffee is guatemala elephant coffee beans


----------



## hamid22 (Apr 28, 2013)

can anyone tell me the best place to get guatemala elephant coffee beans from


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Guatemala?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Monsoon from ManCoCo is indeed very tasty but currently my favourite is El Guatalon from ManCoCo. I am also blending that at home with Ethiopian Kaffa Forest (70-30 ratio) and enjoying it immensely with milk. ManCoCo is on the route between my office and home so its easy to pop in and pick up a bag when needed and the guys are just so friendly and helpful.

I suppose I should at least try some of the other Manchester roasters like Coffee Circle and Ancoats Coffee but I just hate wasting money on shipping costs when I could be spending it on more beans.


----------

